# Wife does not support what i am trying to accomplish.



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I love the advice about getting the wife involved. I was thinking a similar thought today. My business has had some serious ups and downs over the past 4 years. My wife is a great communicator, something that I struggle with. I was thinking today of trying to find a way this summer to have her do some marketing for our business. Not sure specifically how we will work that out, but I know that she has always supported and encouraged me in 18 years of business.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

realelectrician said:


> Forget that noise. I rather sit at home and work on paperwork and advertising and trying to find more work over flipping burgers. Why would I work for $300 a week flipping burgers when i can make that in a day and then some.
> 
> Your down time should be trying to find new work. Get out and do some leg work walking around talking to people handing out business cards.


 That's exactly correct, you should be networking, beating the bushes, drumming business until the money runs out Then its time to be a man and do what has to be done. Never happened to me, YET, hope it doesn't. Hope refinishing deck furniture is as close as I get, but you can bet I'd be taking 300$ a week over 0$ 

The thing with contractors is you can usually find something that pays better than slinging boards at the lumber yard or flipping burgers. But I wouldn't be too proud if its all I had.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Jaws said:


> That's exactly correct, you should be networking, beating the bushes, drumming business until the money runs out Then its time to be a man and do what has to be done. Never happened to me, YET, hope it doesn't. Hope refinishing deck furniture is as close as I get, but you can bet I'd be taking 300$ a week over 0$
> 
> The thing with contractors is you can usually find something that pays better than slinging boards at the lumber yard or flipping burgers. But I wouldn't be too proud if its all I had.


If you can't land at least 1 job in a week then it's time to go work for someone. If I only get 1 job a week a full days work that can hold me over for a week + so I don't freak out about 4 days of no work...do I like it? do i settle for it? no but I'm not going to run out to get a bum day job flippin burgers. If I had zero work for weeks on end then that's a different story and most likely would change my career.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:yawnh one of those


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Jaws said:


> That's exactly correct, you should be networking, beating the bushes, drumming business until the money runs out Then its time to be a man and do what has to be done. Never happened to me, YET, hope it doesn't. Hope refinishing deck furniture is as close as I get, but you can bet I'd be taking 300$ a week over 0$
> 
> The thing with contractors is you can usually find something that pays better than slinging boards at the lumber yard or flipping burgers. But I wouldn't be too proud if its all I had.


I am not too proud to do any job but how do you take calls for your business when your flipping burgers or working for someone during a slow time? Would your boss let you take calls working for him? Welcome to McDonalds can i take your order? ohh hold on one sec i'm getting a call":laughing:

Running a business is not something you can just turn off like a light switch and turn it back on later. Your either in business or your working for someone else their is no in between.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

realelectrician said:


> I am not too proud to do any job but how do you take calls for your business when your flipping burgers or working for someone during a slow time? Would your boss let you take calls working for him? Welcome to McDonalds can i take your order? ohh hold on one sec i'm getting a call":laughing:
> 
> Running a business is not something you can just turn off like a light switch and turn it back on later. Your either in business or your working for someone else their is no in between.


You have got to be kidding! Return the phone call on your break or lunch, do the jobs at night or the weekend, whatever it takes. I am starting to see the wifes point of view. Even after 18 years in the business, nothing is below me if I need the work.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Warren said:


> You have got to be kidding! Return the phone call on your break or lunch, do the jobs at night or the weekend, whatever it takes. I am starting to see the wifes point of view. Even after 18 years in the business, nothing is below me if I need the work.


If you miss the call and wait to call them back on break odds are they already called someone else. 

Nothing is below me either but I'm not going to lose big jobs while I'm working for $9 an hour.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I have to agree with sparky. Once you commit to a business its balls to the wall sun up till sun down working on the business. 

If I was screwed I would get a job, without a doubt, but doing two different things is a recipe for failure.

I promise you, if you hustle and give it all you got you WILL NEVER FAIL!!!!!


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Oconomowoc said:


> I just received a phone call from a customer who MUST have me meet him and at 4:00 sharp to replace his water heater that's leaking. Problem is, my daughter has her first solo musical recital at 4:00. This morning I walked her to the bus stop and she said said she is scared to solo in front of everybody.
> 
> These are the choices in business that really matter. I told the customer I can't and told him the truth why couldn't help him. I also said I could change it out right now if he left the door unlocked but he didn't want to miss work. He didn't like that so he is calling a competitor. He then complained that I advertise 24/7 service.
> 
> I'm excited to watch my daughter because one day that time will end. We all deal with this in construction. Be sure to make the right decisions.



i just got a lightning bolt of pain and anger reading this part: 

"He then complained that I advertise 24/7 service." 

i hope that guy gets run over.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Actually quite the contrary - if you advertise 24/7 you should be staffed to accommodate this. 

It's all about service and you failed at serving your customer...make me wonder if you are a one man band offering this service - seems to be a lofty goal without assistance if it's true.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

superseal said:


> Actually quite the contrary - if you advertise 24/7 you should be staffed to accommodate this.
> 
> It's all about service and you failed at serving your customer...make me wonder if you are a one man band offering this service - seems to be a lofty goal without assistance if it's true.


Well, I play by my rules. I offer 24/7 service but I'm self employed. I make plenty of money and I'm pretty booked all the time so I turn down people weekly.

I can assure you I work all hours of the night including tonight. It works well for me and I'm happy


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> Well, I play by my rules. I offer 24/7 service but I'm self employed. I make plenty of money and I'm pretty booked all the time so I turn down people weekly.
> 
> I can assure you I work all hours of the night including tonight. It works well for me and I'm happy


Sorry if I sound judgemental,...I'm simply stating that if you offer 24/7 service, you should be able to provide it at a comfortably consistent level...not turning people away every week like you say. 

To me, it's kinda like offering low, low prices in print ad, when your the most expensive guy in town. 

I'm happy you make plenty of money,...most guys who do usually don't admit it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tell her to pack her crap and get out, or grow a pair and tell her to shut her yapper.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You sleeping in the dog house this week Darcy?


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

What have you done to make her have faith in you? Just because you are married doesn’t mean she is required to believe in you. Show her fight, determination, and success and she will be behind you. It’s your problem not hers. Start wining, or start reading and growing as a person so you can win.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Or you can tell her to get a real job herself and when you make it big she can quit.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Tell her to pack her crap and get out, or grow a pair and tell her to shut her yapper.


now this guy...this is the guy:notworthy


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

rmcqueary said:


> Business has been tough, there is barely enough work or cash to keep going. My goal is to keep pushing knowing things are going to come back. My wife does not share this vision. How can I make her understand there is really no turning back now? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Rob


I gotta ask since I don't know you; how long have you been in this business by yourself and what did you do when married her?

My wife married a carpenter. She knew how things worked when she met me. We've had some up's and downs with the finances like everyone else but she's never told me or even implicated that I should give it up.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

superseal said:


> Sorry if I sound judgemental,...I'm simply stating that if you offer 24/7 service, you should be able to provide it at a comfortably consistent level...not turning people away every week like you say.
> 
> To me, it's kinda like offering low, low prices in print ad, when your the most expensive guy in town.
> 
> I'm happy you make plenty of money,...most guys who do usually don't admit it.


I said I make plenty of money, I didn't say I was rich. I would hope most people are proud they found an enjoyable life worth living. For me it doesn't require much money, I'm done with that crap.

I don't know what others think, say, admit, or do. I couldn't possible know that. I just know that when I'm available I will show up at 2:00am to fix a problem. But I will never EVER miss my kids activities in pursuit of the almighty dollar. The bigger guys can advertise and promise all they want but when they send some sloppy employee over to a customers house at 2:00 in a van trashed with tools and parts laying everywhere I seem to have an edge. Most of my customers don't seem to mind if I want to see my daughter in school. In fact, most love the idea of the owner of the business doing the actual plumbing. It works for me, what else can I say? I can't help everyone so I pick and choose. Not a bad life really.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

rmcqueary said:


> getting her more involved is a great idea, unfortunately she has a full time job. She does help in the evenings when she can, usually 1 or 2 days a week, which I am grateful for. The hard part is when she says it is my dream why does she have to suffer. Thanks for the input


Non support from your wife can hurt you bad without you realizing it.. its a downer and that shows through on your sales leads and appearance. I hope she turns around 
If not, can her and grab a Hooters broad :laughing:


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Maybe she is alittle jealous that your home some days watching Jerry Springer and she wants to watch the view?:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> You sleeping in the dog house this week Darcy?


No, sometimes a woman just needs to be told to shut up and deal with it.

They are like dogs, you just got to train them right and then punish them when they do something stupid.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, sometimes a woman just needs to be told to shut up and deal with it.
> 
> They are like dogs, you just got to train them right and then punish them when they do something stupid.


Wow.:no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason Whipple said:


> Wow.:no:


I still have my set, I am in charge, I work and pay the bills. Sometimes they need to be reminded of their place.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, sometimes a woman just needs to be told to shut up and deal with it.
> 
> They are like dogs, you just got to train them right and then punish them when they do something stupid.


You do know that forum posts are found in Google searches right? I wouldn't talk like that with my business name in my signature


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

realelectrician said:


> You do know that forum posts are found in Google searches right? I wouldn't talk like that with my business name in my signature


Darcy's town has a population of 75 and he's the only one with a computer...:laughing:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I still have my set, I am in charge, I work and pay the bills. Sometimes they need to be reminded of their place.


Right... I'm going to go give my wife a big kiss and a hug right now. I guess I'm just lucky and from the sounds of it, she's lucky too.:whistling

Maybe I'll get "lucky" :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

realelectrician said:


> You do know that forum posts are found in Google searches right? I wouldn't talk like that with my business name in my signature


Really, I did not know that.

What should I be worried about?

Did I say that I give her black eyes every day?

All I said is that sometimes the woman needs to be reminded of her place.

Good grief.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Really, I did not know that.
> 
> What should I be worried about?
> 
> ...


"They are like dogs"

You just insulted the majority of your paying customers. but whatever works for you:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Jason Whipple said:


> she's lucky too.:whistling
> 
> Maybe I'll get "lucky" :laughing:


:laughing:you dreamer


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

realelectrician said:


> "They are like dogs"
> 
> You just insulted the majority of your paying customers. but whatever works for you:thumbsup:


Putting it on a pedestal huh?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> :laughing:you dreamer


What do you mean? She's helping me scrape paint off some balusters
I'm restoring right now. I'd say that's lucky.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

women should be put on a pedestal..you get the best peek that way:whistling


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

get back to basics ---> the good ol' salsice


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Jason Whipple said:


> What do you mean? She's helping me scrape paint off some balusters
> I'm restoring right now. I'd say that's lucky.


is that what you restorers call it?:shifty:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I always thought of woman as more like cats...ya know, more fixin' the hair and stuff


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks pissed. 

Just like a woman.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with Darcy. If she don't like it , somebody else will.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

pussies get trimmed funny theses days:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They are loyal and obedient, just like a good dog. Some people are too sensitive.


----------

